# [A]/[H] - Pristine Story - Suche Mitstreiter und Helfer für Levelstop



## Proxypow (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

 

in den letzten Wochen und Monaten kochte das Thema zu Classic Server usw. immer wieder hoch.

Ich will das gar nicht lange diskutieren, sondern mit Proaktiv dem Thema widmen.

 

In den letzten Wochen verlor ich mich in den Warcraft Büchern, die vor toller Story nur so überquellen. Leider hab ich die Geschichte in WoW selbst nie verfolgt, Quests fleissig weggeclickt und in Raids nur den Loot gesammelt. Eigentlich sehr schade, da das Spiel eine Menge Story bietet, aber gerade durch den exponentiellen Levelfortschritt flöten geht.

 

*Was hast du vor?*

- Ich möchte gerne eine Levelstop-Gilde gründen, die sich neben den alten Content auch der Story widmet. Es ist schade das man teilweise in den Raid läuft, ohne überhaupt zu wissen warum die Bosse überhaupt dort sind, warum sie sterben müssen, welchen Teil sie in der WoW-Lore haben usw.

 

Dabei könnte man während des gemütlichen Raids einfach mal 5 Minuten Auszeit nehmen und über den Raid ansich und die Boss-Lore reden. Da kann jeder interessierte sein Bestes zu geben.

 

*Und wie willst du das alles umsetzen?*

 

- Dafür brauche ich DICH.

 

Ich suche auf diesem Weg gleichgesinnte, die Lust auf so ein Projekt haben und aktiv mitwirken wollen. Das heißt bei der Rekrutierung helfen, Entscheidungen bezüglich der Serverwahl treffen, Gildenregeln aufstellen usw.

 

Die Struktur ist nicht das Problem. Homepage mit Forum, Teamspeak usw. ist relativ leicht zu bewerkstelligen. Am Ende des Tages geht es darum eine tolle Gruppe zusammenzustellen, die nicht nach der dritten Quest um 50% reduziert ist.

 

*Aber bald kommt doch Legion raus!?*

Ja, aber was passiert bei jedem Addon Release? Man suchtet 3-4 Monate lang, merkt dann das am Ende des Tages der Content von WoW mehr zu bieten hat als nur die aktuellen High-End Raids und zieht dann wieder Twinks hoch, farmt Gold, loggt sich einmal die Woche ein usw.

 

Es sollte euer Wunsch sein, den gesamten Content von WoW in seiner Pracht sehen zu wollen. Auch wenn das heißt sich auf Maxlevel und Gear etwas gedulden zu müssen.

 

 

*Warum also nicht:*

 

Das Projekt hört sich vielversprechend an, oder nicht? Des weiteren können wir folgendes erreichen:

 


Wieder spannendes Leveln durch aktive Gruppe im Low-Level Bereich
Ablehnen von Heirloom-Gear und weitere Vorteile
Spass an der Story von WoW
Den gesamten Content sehen und spielen, ohne Bosse mit einem Hit down zu bringen
Vor allem Vorteile für WoW-Einsteiger die ihre Klasse richtig kennenlernen möchten
DIe Geschichte von WoW verstehen: Wer ist Deathwing, warum gab es den Kataklysmus, wie passen die Pandaren zu Warcraft etc.
 

Ich suche auf diesem Wege zunächst Interessierte, die sich ein Mitwirken vorstellen können und mit mir an der Umsetzung basteln.

Wenn ihr Lust drauf habt, meldet euch doch direkt hier im Thread oder per PN.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gerriekai (17. Mai 2016)

das höhrt sich ganz gut an würde mit einsteigen


----------



## Proxypow (18. Mai 2016)

Super, dann wärst du ganz offiziell der Erste Kandidat 

Ich suche momentan noch in andere Foren weitere Interessenten, bei genügend Anmeldungen halten wir die erste "Sitzung" im kleinen Kreis und wecken das Projekt zum Leben.


----------



## gerriekai (18. Mai 2016)

wunderbar


----------

